# Canister Filters



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, so I grabbed an XP4 for my 75 build and I'm looking to find something to put into the baskets. Right now I'm thinking of just filling it with biomax but I'm not sure really. What do you guys use? The tank will have 5 juvenile pygos and lightly planted (I think, haven't really decided on plants yet). I know this is a common setup but this is my first venture into canister filters so any input is appreciated.

Oh, on a slightly different but related topic. I was reading about chemical filtration in the canister manual. It seems to me that with adequate filtration and water changes chemical filtration would be a waste of time aimed at covering symptoms of an underlying problem, is that right?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I like to add lavarocks.......


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Ok, so I grabbed an XP4 for my 75 build and I'm looking to find something to put into the baskets. Right now I'm thinking of just filling it with biomax but I'm not sure really. What do you guys use? The tank will have 5 juvenile pygos and lightly planted (I think, haven't really decided on plants yet). I know this is a common setup but this is my first venture into canister filters so any input is appreciated.
> 
> Oh, on a slightly different but related topic. I was reading about chemical filtration in the canister manual. *It seems to me that with adequate filtration and water changes chemical filtration would be a waste of time aimed at covering symptoms of an underlying problem, is that right?*


true that


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I used the media mine came with. I have the Eheim 2217 on my 150 along with 2 AC110's. In the cannister there is a majority of bio media and some filter pads.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could use the coarse sponges and fine sponges on top of them in the bottom basket then fill the rest with ceramic rings or Seachem Matrix would be a cheaper option. You shouldn't need to worry about chemical filtration unless you are trying to remove meds.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Gotcha, I just wanted to make sure I was on the right track as far as media goes. They only supplied some ammonia reducer and maybe 20 stars for media so I wanted to get second and third opinions on stuff. Looks like I was right, sponges and rings it is! Thanks guys!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I really think that lava rocks work best and they are real cheap.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

sadboy said:


> I really think that lava rocks work best and they are real cheap.


Whats your reason behind lava rocks and what is the difference? I'm not against them so much as I don't know about them


----------

